# cannot change to .. when using git and switching branches



## fluca1978 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm not sure this is a general question, a port question or a development one. On a ufs filesystem the following set of commands produce an error:


```
$ git init .
Initialized empty Git repository in /home/luca/tmp/git-test/.git/
$ mkdir a
$ git add a/
$ echo "hello" > a/hello.txt
$ git add a
$ git commit -m "Directory A on master"
$ git branch b
$ git checkout b
Switched to branch 'b'
$ mkdir b
$ echo "world" > b/world.txt
$ git add b
$ git commit -m "Directory b on branch"
[b 88e60b1] Directory b on branch
 1 files changed, 1 insertions(+), 0 deletions(-)
 create mode 100644 b/world.txt
$ cd b/
$ ls
world.txt
$ git checkout master
Switched to branch 'master'
[B]$ cd ..
cd: can't cd to ..[/B]
```

The idea is that having two branches, each one with a directory, and switching from a branch to the other from within the per-branch-directory results in the shell to be unable to explore again the repository from within the repository. I thought it was a problem of UFS, but if you do the same actions without using git (so create a directory, change to such directory and delete the directory from another session) you are able to come back one level.

I'm running git 1.7


```
> git --version
git version 1.7.8.3
```

Is it a git particular problem or is it related to the way FreeBSD handles file system?


----------

